# pasar buenas vacaciones



## animula

Hola Leute! 

Quiero decir en un email que "espero que hayas pasado unas buenas vacaciones", seguro que está mal pero: "Ich hoffe dass du hast einen super Urlaub gehabt". Bitte, helfen Sie mir. 

Danke schön 
Lg,


----------



## Twilight-Girl

Lo que te falta es dividir la oración con una coma, y también, el verbo conjugado, en éste caso *hast*, al final de la oración, por que es un Nebensatz.

La regla de un Nebensatz, es que el verbo conjugado siempre va al final.

En otras palabras la oración sería así:

Ich hoffe*,* dass du einen super Urlaub gehabt *hast*.

Aunque si quieres poner el Nebensatz primero sería:

Dass du einen super Urlaub gehabt hat, hoffe ich.

Espero haber ayudado!


----------



## chlapec

Man kann auch den Satz so schreiben: 

"Ich hoffe, du hast einen guten/tollen/schönen... Urlaub gehabt/verbracht"


----------



## muycuriosa

Twilight-Girl said:


> Aunque si quieres poner el Nebensatz primero sería:
> 
> Dass du einen super Urlaub gehabt hat, hoffe ich.


En general es posible, pero a mí no me parece natural / idiomático combinar esa construcción (bastante literaria) con una palabra como 'super' (coloquial), así que prefiero tu primera versión o las sugerencias de Chlapec. 

Saludos

P.D. Además siempre es posible: '... dass du schöne Ferien gehabt hast', y si se trata de estudiantes la palabra adecuada es 'Ferien'.


----------



## animula

Ein grosses Dankeschön an alle für eure antworte, die mir viel geholfen haben. Ich habe beschrieben "Ich hoffe dass du schöne Ferien gehabt hast", ich habe nicht gewusst dass gibt´s verschiedene Wörte für "vacaciones".

Lg,

(Corríjanme porfavor, mi alemán es horrible. Gracias.)


----------



## chlapec

Kleine Korrekturen

Ein grosses Dankeschön an alle für eure *Antworten*, die mir viel geholfen haben. Ich habe *geschrieben* "Ich hoffe*,* dass du schöne Ferien gehabt hast", *ich wusste nicht, dass es* verschiedene *Wörter* für "vacaciones" *gibt*.


----------



## animula

Jo, que fallos mas tontos! Pero gracias de nuevo


----------



## Thomas1

Halo, 

Ich habe eine zusätsliche Frage:
Kann man die Adjektiv _super _nicht deklinieren?


Danke,
Thomas


----------



## muycuriosa

Thomas1 said:


> *Hallo*,
> 
> Ich habe eine *zusätzliche* Frage:
> Kann man *das* Adjektiv _super _nicht deklinieren?
> 
> 
> Danke,
> Thomas


 
Nein, Thomas, das Adjektiv 'super' wird nicht dekliniert, und 'super' kann sogar Adverb sein:

Er singt super.
Das ist eine super Disko.
Der Film war einfach super!

Und wie schon erwähnt, es ist ziemlich umgangssprachlich.


----------

